# Problem with door locks on 1998 Altima GXE



## marquesvm (Dec 7, 2005)

whenever I try to unlock my doors when they are in lock mode, the doors lock and unlock, lock and unlock. This goes on for a couple of time and then unlocks itself. I have already brought the car to the Nissan Dealership twice with the same problem. Each time, they charge me to reboot the remote and claim that it will worrk, but it never does. Does anyone have any idea about what causes this or have suggections on how I can fix this?

Also, whenever I am driving 55 to 60 MPH, I always hear a bit of air coming in through the doors. Does this mean that I have to replace the rubber soles around the dorrs?

Thanks!!!


----------

